# Too young to sex?



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

Now that I got your attention lol I recently got a pixie and was wondering if anybody could guess the gender? Or maybe hes too young? Hes about 2.75 inches but I dont know the age. 




























On a side note, the throat is very yellow and orange leading into the front legs. But I know this can happen in both genders with juveniles.


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

Notice how im already trying to call it a he. Lol.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

When I bought mine I was told the way to sex was when males lost the dorsal stripe....although since then iv seen a lot of people calling theirs male that still have the stripe so im not sure how accurate that method is. Id love to know the sex of mine too but I guess its a matter of waiting : victory:


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive hear the yellow strip method and even the yellow mouth area is pretty inaccurate. Only way to tell is looking at the head size to body ratio.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Think from those pics that your frog could be Pyxicephalus edulis :neutral:


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

That much I do know. It is not a dwarf even tho I would like one in my collection. They are impossible to find around here. The colours are skewed cause of the red night light


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

Nobody wants to sex my pixie? I'll let anyone have a go. Is everyone just nervous to commit cause it's a juvenile?


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

I've already commited, and the more i look at it the more i think its P edulis. They are often sold as African bullfrog, which they are, but they are not P adspersus.


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

wayne the pain said:


> I've already commited, and the more i look at it the more i think its P edulis. They are often sold as African bullfrog, which they are, but they are not P adspersus.


Thatd be the bext best thing. Id prefer a dwarf over a female I think anyway lol. Even if the dwarf is a female. My food bill for my rococo toad is massive so thatd save me some money haha. Out of curiosity, what makes you say that? Baring in mind the colors are totally off. He has classic giant pixie coloration. The pic was taken in night under the red night light making the colour appear totally off. Can you tell by shape? Id say its close to 3 inches and nearly as wide. Still a voracious little thing. Goes thru about 7 to 10 five week crix in 15 mins.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

It was it eyes that first had me thinking it could be the dwarf ABF, just didnt look right to me, i could still be wrong, could post better pictures? Pretty sure im right though, think a few people on here keep them, lets hope they chime in and give there opinion.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> It was it eyes that first had me thinking it could be the dwarf ABF, just didnt look right to me, i could still be wrong, could post better pictures? Pretty sure im right though, think a few people on here keep them, lets hope they chime in and give there opinion.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ok, looks a lot more 'warty' or ridged than The Fat Bastard did- he was always very smooth-skinned, so I'm guessing yours isn't the dwarf.


----------



## Maharg (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for your help. Heres some more pics of the little thing


----------

